# Canadian Basketball League



## llemonier (Mar 18, 2003)

Does anyone follow the CBA? There's a player named Immanuel McElroy (U of Cinn.) that made of Rookie of the Year this year, I think he's something special. Does anyone agree?


----------



## NYC Orange (Mar 13, 2003)

wouldn't be the CBL? i had no idea such a league even exsisted


----------



## eckô (Feb 26, 2003)

no its CBA Canadian Basketbaall Asocciation


----------



## J-MAC (Jan 26, 2003)

*Unbelievable...*

Guys, the CBA is the Continental Basketball Association. It's in the states. Canada is trying to start up it's own pro league, but it will be called the CNBL.


----------



## NYC Orange (Mar 13, 2003)

i know about the CBA being in the states i used to have a team locally


----------

